# Lake Texoma Fishing Guide Report



## Guide Carey Thorn (Sep 30, 2009)

Pretty cool screen shot here on the Humminbird 2D. The left side of the screen is the old data, and the right side of the screen is new data coming in. On this day, I approached a flat off the river channel and saw some fish literally laying on the bottom. The gar I saw earlier that day were really shallow and in the same depth throughout the lake, so I knew it was not gar. The return didn't really have red heads like a catfish, so I stopped on them. I had the clients send down some dead sticks and told them bounce them like slabbing, and to knock these fish on the heads and wake them up.
Below is the lure, bouncing on the heads of the fish.

Below you can see the fish holding on the bottom. You can actually see what way they are facing by the small red head. Any redder and I might have passed them, as catfish, due to they have a very distinct red head and blob return on my unit.


below right you can see the school I found, lift off the bottom and start to feed on whatever color fluke or swimbait or Road Runner, we sent down. It was ciaos when they started to feed and they were huge fish.


Fishing has been plain hard. But if you keep after it for 4 to 6 hours, you can set the hook into an absolute beast of a fish and watch your line just peel off the spool. Its a battle all the way to the boat. Then when the fish sees the boat, another good hard run happens. Just plain fun.

Everyday has been different. The patterns are constantly changing on how they want the bait presented and even the color changes daily.


----------



## Guide Carey Thorn (Sep 30, 2009)

Some days they want swim baits. Other days they want a Rooster Tail or fluke. 

Some days the fish push up to 15 ft. Then the next day we are fishing in 54 foot all day.

I have learned fast, you have to hunt for them everyday. Its not a relaxing sport at all.

We are looking for under 10 bites per day on average. So if your a bass fisherman, this is definitely your game, but the fish are double and triple that size of a black bass, lol.

I am truly amazed at the size of the fish we are pulling over the rail right now. We have 7 boats in the fleet and one, if not more, everyday, lands a 20 pound plus fish. 10-15's have been common on a trip. But again, your looking for no more than 10 bites a day.


----------



## Guide Carey Thorn (Sep 30, 2009)

When you connect on one of those bites, the outcome is substantial. 

For every person in the boat, we are looking for two huge fish per person. If we can limit out on "Overs", fish over 20 inches, the Capt. is Happy Happy Happy. 

Some days we come out of the boat slips and we are on fish within 15 mins with birds and the whole shabang. Other days we have to grind them out till your fingers fall out. When we are grinding them out and you finally connect with a 10-15 plus pound fish, the waiting game and casting pays off with a huge smile!

One day I got on the birds a week ago right out of the gate. We landed 27 OVERS in less than 2 hours. Pulled many off the hook. Most fish in this school were 12 plus pounds all the way to 22 lbs. The next day, same group of guys, I said, "good thing you were here yesterday!" lol. We landed 8 on day 2 trip. The next day after that, we landed 1. The next day after that, ZERO! That major front came in and killed the fishing. 

Like I said before, the patterns are all weird. Some days they are deep, some days they will push shad to the surface and up onto the rocks. In the dead of winter. Crazy. I now already have a topwater plug ready for when they do that again.

All the fish you see here in the pics, well- at least the ones we didn't kill to eat, will be smashing topwaters in April. I cannot wait! Imagine a 15-20 lb fish hitting a topwater!

If you have not booked us in April through May, it might be to late!

I was asked what color flukes am I using: White Ice, Natural, Pink, Silver, Chartreuse, White w/ Chart tail. use what ever weight you think holds at the correct depth with the wind and drift speed

We are also using Rooster Tails with a little spinner built in. You can see them in some of the pics and one of the videos I posted: 1/2 oz to 1 oz. White, Yellow, White/Chart, Blue/White. We are attaching a 8 inch bass worm as a trailer in multitudes of colors. 

Sassy Shad colors: White Ice and Baby Bass by Bass Pro Shop; chart, glow, silver glitter 

I don't stay in an area more than 15 mins with no bite and a boat full of peeps. You can really cover an area fast with 4-6 lures gridding the bottom.


----------



## Guide Carey Thorn (Sep 30, 2009)

If you catch a big monster in a spot, memorize it. she was there for a reason. Another one might be there or will take the other ones spot to amush another bait rolling by it.


----------



## Guide Carey Thorn (Sep 30, 2009)

Some days these fish just wont bite. Then 4 hours later all heck breaks loose and you have 20-30 mins of crazy fun.

Then some days your catching fish all day.
 
Please remember: This is not a numbers game. Its Trophy Fishing. We are catching fish big enough to put up on your wall if you want. Quality fish.

15 lb fish and bigger, we eager you to release for the spawn. 12 lb fish and smaller are enough meat for dinner usually.

We fish a lot of structure. We are going to loose gear throughout the day, so don't get discouraged. The fish hang out near underwater stumps, as an example, and we have to swim a swim bait, and hit the stump with the lure sometimes, to get them to bite.

Make sure you over dress for the water. Just because you walk out in your back yard a couple hours before the trip and its nice out, well its colder at the lake almost all the time. You can always peel off cloths while in the boat.

Kids are def welcome anytime, but just make sure they understand right now, they have to make a lot of casts and it requires patients. We don't bait a hook and wait for the fish to come to us, and just watch the boat catch the fish for you. We want you to cast out and feel the first thump, of the fish inhaling your lure, then seeing you pull back hard. Then watching you smile as a fish of a life time peels line off the reel!


----------



## Guide Carey Thorn (Sep 30, 2009)

We want you to cast out and feel the first thump, of the fish inhaling your lure, then seeing you pull back hard. Then watching you smile as a fish of a life time peels line off the reel!

Tip: Don't pump the fish to the boat like tuna fisherman do. Keep the rod tip bent and just reel as the fish gives you line. By pumping, you end up just slacking the line out and you bend forward and dip the rod. Don't do that, that just helps the fish shake the hook out. Keep constant pressure and let the drag do its thing.

Right now we are throwing 20 pound Berkley Big Game fishing line.

Remember: you need a state fishing license and a Texoma fishing permit to board our boats. Or Oklahoma and Texas fishing license combined, covers it.

We are not catching many box fish right now, just monsters. So expect to leave with 2 fish over 20 inches per person- if the fish are cooperating.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Nice report


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guide Carey Thorn (Sep 30, 2009)

Today's adventure:

Lots of vids coming when I have time to edit. Working 20 days straight. And, I'm loving every min. -when the fish r biting

Plano to dock is 1 hours drive for me. Took 2 hours in the heavy snow and slushy highway. Got to the dock and it was glass calm out. All day it was calm. Birds flying everywhere but not much on the feeding birds. Just looking mainly.

Today was a wow day. Started the day off scanning a point and I saw 5-6 monsters lurking the incline. Stopped the boat and turned the ipilot on auto to drag me along the ridge. 5 mins into the drift I see a swirl 10 ft from the boat. I blew it off thinking it was the ipilot. Then a couple seconds later I see a 12 inch gizzard swim up to the surface and turn on it's side. Immediately, a huge fish just misses it. ( wish I had a topwater on for the next few moments ). We land a Road Runner on a swirl 15 ft from the boat. 10 ft from the boat we see a huge white hole swallow the RR right in front of us and the rod doubles over and lines starts to peel off.

18+. Beautiful fishy.



Saw three more fish swirl and they vanished. Drove around for a bit and Jimmy texted and said he was on a school. Got to the spot and saw a few fish on the graph.



I saw a group of birds near the shore line as we pulled up. Three mins later the flock triple in size. I see 2-4 big fish on the graph the whole 5 mins we were there.



Even missed a fish. But I could stand it. I had to leave biting fish to see what the birds were doing. Best right hand turn of the day.



The graph was solid with fish 10-50 ft deep in 60 ft of water.



For 30-45 mins it was doubles and triples coming over the rail. Someone always had one on.



Ended up boating 32 Striper from 7 lbs to 18 lbs. All caught on road runners. That's over 350 lbs of pure Striper.



I have the same group of guys tomorrow, with 25-30 mph north wind. Should be interesting.



Instead of saying " you should have been here yesterday!", I might be saying " good thing you were here yesterday.



But again, you never know what the fish are doing. Just cause it windy doesn't mean they r not feeding. It's all about our comfort level.



Just need to be able, to safely fish the areas with out a wave knocking anyone out of the boat.

. .


----------



## Guide Carey Thorn (Sep 30, 2009)

[/URL]

Found a 15 pounder in a stump field. Got snagged every 5 mins, but that fish made it worth it.



Pics are in random order.

Water was 10-15 ft vis


----------



## Guide Carey Thorn (Sep 30, 2009)

Video from last outing


----------

